# curved trestle



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

guess I should post a couple of pics of the new trestle that I had to build in order to do a Y on the layout.





stole the ties from a bridge I build a wile ago for this one because it is wayyyy to big for S gauge ......so if anyone in the O territory wants a bridge for free (looks to be right for O) pay the shipping and it is yours


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Nicely done!

D.A.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Model Train Structures said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> D.A.


thank you sir


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

very nice


----------

